# True North Seed Bank?



## key2life (Jan 29, 2016)

Anybody have experience with TN in Ontario?  Good or bad?

If not, any tips on good US or Canadian seed banks?

Thx in advance, 

Key  :smoke1:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 29, 2016)

yes
they are close to my house
my buddy uses them and swears by them
they are LEGIT

In Canada I have used True north,sacred seed,Toronto 420 seedbank and the one in hightimes.
True north would be first choice and with 20% off no brainer

sign up for news letter and get a 20% off code bro

If you want underground stuff www.firestax.com that's a great site no rip offs forum is open nothing gets deleted.


----------



## key2life (Jan 29, 2016)

Was thinking that same thing, StankDank -already signed up and got the code.

Thx for the quick reply and good info.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 29, 2016)

Don't know how close you live to True north but its not uncommon for people to meet up with them and get product in hand same day.

Toronto has ALOT of seedbank stores. just stay away from ones that don't sell in original package


----------



## key2life (Jan 29, 2016)

About 1000 miles away...   

Thought I'd try someone in North America this time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2016)

I like Hemp Depot out of Ontario, if you want to try a Canadian dealer.


----------



## key2life (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks - I'll check 'em out


----------

